# ''Recognise the Furry Fandom as a protected group''



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 20, 2013)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recognize-furry-fandom-protected-group/NxF986Pp
I was in a Skype chat and someone posted it, I thought it was kinda funny and I had to share this.

Thoughts over this? FURSECUTION! :V


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 20, 2013)

If weeaboos aren't a protected group, furries shouldn't be. And weeaboos certainly shouldn't be protected. But if this is a joke...this is pretty funny. Oh, god...what if it gets enough signings...now I'm scared.


----------



## badlands (Jan 20, 2013)

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa

my god this cant end well.

who on earth thought it was a good idea?


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 20, 2013)

We are an endangered species, we know the truth! :V


----------



## Percy (Jan 20, 2013)

Link gave me a 404.

Either way, that's just a ridiculous embarrassment of a petition, if it actually were one.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 20, 2013)

badlands said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa *breathes* HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa
> 
> my god this cant end well.
> 
> who on earth thought it was a good idea?



Some people like to think there should be an F for furry in LGBT. They might not even be gay, they're just...furries. Furries: the reason people are creeped out by you is not the porn (ok, sometimes it is), it's the fact that you're all so uppity and blatant about it. Now let's see if the white house comments on furries :V


----------



## badlands (Jan 20, 2013)

here's the right link:  https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recognize-furry-fandom-protected-group/NxF986Pp


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 20, 2013)

Please tell me they were joking, drunk as hell, or dropped at birth (and thus irreversibly idiotic).
I can not and will not accept the fact that someone could say something like that and be serious about it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm more surprised that it's gotten over 30 signatures.

But I say that someone should tout it around FA and SoFurry and see if it gets enough signatures, or at least a lot.

Media coverage would be hilarious.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 20, 2013)

oh
DEAR 
FUCKING
GOD! 
this is a great joke but now i will be ashamed to be known as a furry if this comes up n the news XD


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Media coverage would be hilarious.


Imagine Obama giving a speech about why furries are protected. I would die laughing.


----------



## Percy (Jan 20, 2013)

Caden_The_Dingo said:


> Imagine Obama giving a speech about why furries are protected. I would die laughing.


Not gonna happen though.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 20, 2013)

haha furries acting retarded again. I hope that someone trolls the guy who started that stupid petition.


----------



## badlands (Jan 20, 2013)

god help us all if it gets 100,000 signatures.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

What in the name of Bob and all other gods I don't believe in...? What the actual fuck?!

Right! Okay. How about a petition on how to get furries cosmetic surgery so they can have thicker skin? Or maybe classes on how not to be so goddamn obnoxious?

Because damn it... I have friends who go to church every week. One of them even did missionary work in Africa, for Bob's sakes! They're the best kind of religious person I know, though. Their online handles aren't Godisawesome87 or LoveChristorGTH999. You wouldn't know about it if they didn't tell you, and they can not only take a joke but also play along when the rest of the group (mostly atheists, some aggressive) starts to rant about religion. Religion to them is something just as deep as the most "srsbsns" furry out there, so why is that some of us can't do the same and not advertise to the four winds?! At the very least learn that whoever stands out gets the most attention!

The fact you are standing out is going to draw mostly negative attention. Either people grow up about it (like so many minority groups have done so far) or they don't get to complain and make ridiculous petitions!

I don't know what's worse for our image. The really, really, really crazy porn, or the fact that the whiners and weirdos are the ones who get all the attention. Sigh.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 20, 2013)

God this is so dumb. It's hilarious whether the person was in earnest or not. There are so many legitimate problems in the world. Furries getting bullied shouldn't be on anyone's radar.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 20, 2013)

this is _*FUCKING*_ stupid


----------



## Aetius (Jan 20, 2013)

If something happens, I DEMAND THAT MY MEDIEVAL ENTHUSIAST GROUP BECOMES A PROTECTED GROUP!


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

Aetius said:


> If something happens, I DEMAND THAT MY MEDIEVAL ENTHUSIAST GROUP BECOMES A PROTECTED GROUP!


First you have to start whining about being cyberbullied after you post all those pictures of you posing in chainmail with a nerf sword. Then you can make a petition. :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 20, 2013)

What could they (the government) do about it anyway? 

A "Ya'll haters stop your trollin'..." from Obama? Surely not.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 20, 2013)

This makes me want to troll the fandom, harder.


----------



## Recel (Jan 20, 2013)

Save all the furrys! Every man for him self!


----------



## Tiives (Jan 20, 2013)

Just this.
Being a furry isn't a sexuality nor it is the kind of thing that should be protected. Why is that so hard to understand? This kind of people makes me want to slide from a giant grater and fall into a pool of lemon juice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 20, 2013)

People signed petitions to deport piers morgan. 

Anyway my bet is that this petition was actually started by a troll themselves.


----------



## badlands (Jan 20, 2013)

wonder if it was a troll that started the petition?

edit: damn it! ninja'd by fallow!


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

Unfortunately, I'm inclined to go with Halon's razor here and say it's probably honest. _Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.
_And Jesus Jumping Christ On a Turbo-Charged Porsche-Brand Go-Striped Monocoque Bright Purple Pogo Stick, this is _stupid_.

A troll would have at least made it funny. Like the Death Star petition we had recently. What we have here is sad.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 20, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Unfortunately, I'm inclined to go with Halon's razor here and say it's probably honest. _Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity.
> _And Jesus Jumping Christ On a Turbo-Charged Porsche-Brand Go-Striped Monocoque Bright Purple Pogo Stick, this is _stupid_.
> 
> A troll would have at least made it funny. Like the Death Star petition we had recently. What we have here is sad.



I like you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2013)

It needs to be protected from _itself  _


----------



## Percy (Jan 20, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It needs to be protected from _itself  _


We are our own worst enemies.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 20, 2013)

Percy said:


> We are our own worst enemies.



One could see it as Darwin's law at its finest. :v


----------



## badlands (Jan 20, 2013)

furries will doom furry, it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 20, 2013)

What the fuck are we protecting ourselves from?


> Discrimination over the internet


Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 20, 2013)

Pfhahaha! Wow, just as I thought the fandom couldn't get more rediculous. If this gets enough signatures to get an official response I'll literally die laughing reading it. If furries get protected status, what about Trekkies, bronies and other Internet sub-cultures of the like? Don't they need protected status too? :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 20, 2013)

This has got to be a joke. Its a hobby for crying out loud, this would be like model-railroaders petitioning for protection .


----------



## ZerX (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope. It won't get enough votes to get an official response. I doubt that there are so many retarded people who would sign that shit. well if it would got enough votes that would just mean that there are way more retarded people on this earth than I expected


----------



## badlands (Jan 20, 2013)

ZerX said:


> Nope. It won't get enough votes to get an official response. I doubt that there are so many retarded people who would sign that shit. well if it would got enough votes that would just mean that there are way more retarded people on this earth than I expected



'Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.'= Albert Einstein

never underestimate human stupidity


----------



## ZerX (Jan 20, 2013)

I already think that about 20% of the total human population is crazy/retarded/idiotic/irrational......etc.

Also so sad that I have heard on TV that ~10% of the people on this earth believed that the world was going to end on Dec 21. and that some people were crazy enough to buy expensive supplies and instructions how to survive the end of the earth. fucking morons


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 20, 2013)

Protected group?  What the hell does that mean?  Well they only need 99,945 more signatures.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 20, 2013)

"Protected group" means, as far as I understand it, "piss off extreme right-wingers a little more". But that might be just me getting things wrong, given I'm not as american as I'd like to be. :V


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 20, 2013)

that is a troll meal served in a plate
plz, make it happen :V

C'mon, am I the only one here that doesn't give a damn what people think of furries? I don't think so


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2013)

I demand the Cult of Dagon to be a recognized religious group if this passes. :V

(What a waste of Bandwidth IMO)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 20, 2013)

fbocabral said:


> C'mon, am I the only one here that doesn't give a damn what people think of furries? I don't think so


Pretty much everyone thinks that, especially on this site.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 20, 2013)

What the fuck is this sorcery?


----------



## Percy (Jan 20, 2013)

Glaice said:


> What the fuck is this sorcery?


I wouldn't call it sorcery... it's more like tomfoolery to me.


----------



## Golden (Jan 20, 2013)

So, we've got a war in Mali and another in Syria, we've got budget problems in the US and a disintegrating economic in Europe, and we've got murders, rapes, and suicides occurring on an hourly basis around the world... but furries get trolled too hard.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll sign it.  This is a pretty serious issue.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 20, 2013)

RaichuOPs said:


> So, we've got a war in Mali and another in Syria, we've got budget problems in the US and a disintegrating economic in Europe, and we've got murders, rapes, and suicides occurring on an hourly basis around the world... but furries get trolled too hard.


but omg this trollfag fursecuted me for posting yiff


----------



## Golden (Jan 20, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> but omg this trollfag fursecuted me for posting yiff


  Okay we'll fix the image issues with the fandom by killing all the trolls. Then we look at making sure everyone on the planet has enough water to drink.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2013)

The problem isn't trolls. It's the freak show attractions among us who disgrace the fandom before the rest of society. As for potable water, or any other natural resource, the main problem is the ever-increasing demand created by unchecked population growth. Fortunately, the two issues are totally unrelated.


----------



## Cairn (Jan 20, 2013)

The problem isn't the freak shows so much as it is the people who make the assumption that all furries must be like them.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 20, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The problem isn't trolls. It's the freak show attractions among us who disgrace the fandom before the rest of society.



I was thinking something along these lines to. Dip shits like this are the reason that most trolls exist in the first place, hell there probably responsible for 98% of the bad reputation furries have.



Cairn said:


> The problem isn't the freak shows so much as it is  the people who make the assumption that all furries must be like  them.



The freak shows get the majority of the public spot light even though they are a minority. Because of this the public gets the wrong impression that we are all like the freak shows. So, in other words they are a large part of the problem.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 20, 2013)

I signed it 'cuz I wanna see how far it gets before it eventually fails in February.

It's like betting money on your team and then getting others to bet money because of the amounts of money are already on that team, then sabotaging your own team, in the end its kind of entertaining.
Watching the dreams of others die before you. hehehe


----------



## Golden (Jan 20, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The problem isn't trolls. It's the freak show attractions among us who disgrace the fandom before the rest of society. As for potable water, or any other natural resource, the main problem is the ever-increasing demand created by unchecked population growth. Fortunately, the two issues are totally unrelated.


  Agreed. The main question is, what do we do with them?


----------



## Machine (Jan 21, 2013)

*FUCKING FURRIES.*


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> *FUCKING FURRIES.*


Fursecutor! Fursecutor! Help! It's fursecution! Someone help me! I'm feeling threatened and I need some sort of vague, nondescript government protection! :V

Seriously, though. Crazy people might make the world more interesting to live in, but they certainly make things a whole lot more frustrating as well sometimes. Reminds me of the good ol' days of paranoia about RPG or heavy metal. It might be just the rose-tinted glasses of nostalgia, but I don't remember nearly as many people stepping up to the plate and home-running their way into Crazy Town like we furries do sometimes. Well, those folks burning churches in Norway didn't help, but... eh, it was Norway, no one over here cares about Norway.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 21, 2013)

lol, yet anouther irlelivent subject for the White House to deal with instead of more inportent matters like finaly geting off the 'high Horse' and seriously trying to find ways to fix stuff like the Economy longterm among other things...
Doubtful that it will reach the 100k mark but if it does then it will be discarded as an infringment on the 1st Amendment of the US Constitution.

Not to say that this cant posibly be inforced in anyway and will Brandmark every single Person in anyway related to the Fandom as perfect Troll Fudder...


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 21, 2013)

Dear Gen'l:  We have met the enemy and they are us, one furry, suspected troll, 84 signatures, growing retweets, and one facepaw.  Yours with not-so-great respect and esteem.  H. Furry.

In seriousness, I can't see it floating up enough to be seen.  After the Death Star petition, they upped their signature count requirement because of how many they were getting, they said.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 21, 2013)

Cairn said:


> The problem isn't the freak shows so much as it is the people who make the assumption that all furries must be like them.



I couldn't disagree more. The problem isn't the freaks or who think we are all freaks... it's the "normal" ones that feed the trolls. That only reinforces what I said before that there are still some among us that are worried about what people think of them as furries. They should stop givin' fucks (of course, in some cases it is not that simple, like when it involves family)


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

I HAVE A DREAM, WHERE FURRIES AND WEEBOS CAN FLAUNT THEIR RETARDATION AROUND THE WORLD AND NOT BE MADE FUN OF FOR BEING RETARDED!


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

fbocabral said:


> I couldn't disagree more. The problem isn't the freaks or who think we are all freaks... it's the "normal" ones that feed the trolls. That only reinforces what I said before that there are still some among us that are worried about what people think of them as furries. They should stop givin' fucks (of course, in some cases it is not that simple, like when it involves family)


See, the problem with that line of thinking is that it doesn't help _everybody else_ see us as anything but horny Disneyland layoffs. I couldn't give a damn about what trolls do or think, but the general public opinion shouldn't be ignored.

It's the same thing with any subculture. If you're an RPG player and someone in your area decides a baby would make for great kebab material (they're like veal!), you wouldn't care beyond the usual outrage. Now, if the media for some reason latches on to the fact the guy had a Dungeons and Dragons handbook he was given by a friend in 1987 and never even touched since, public opinion is going to be something very annoying to deal with for a while. Crazy people are the reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck getting 100,000 signatures...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 21, 2013)

Help the endangered internet subculture! Sign this petition now because little kids can't handle a bit of trolling.
Signed seventeen times :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 21, 2013)

If the survey is successful, do I get a new house furry nature preserve? :v


----------



## BRN (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm surprised everyone's calling this stupid.

The opportunities for lulz are massive if it gets enough signatures.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 21, 2013)

One-Way Ticket for First Human Residents of Mars in 2023
http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/4236...t-first-human-residents-mars.htm#.UP08RZaxCVl
I think that Mars would be a great natural reserve for furries.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

ZerX said:


> One-Way Ticket for First Human Residents of Mars in 2023
> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/4236...t-first-human-residents-mars.htm#.UP08RZaxCVl
> I think that Mars would be a great natural reserve for furries.


That would make for a great movie. _Yiffs In Space_. I wonder who would play the socially awkward main character? My bet is Shia LaBeauf in a racoon furspacesuit. :V


----------



## Nibo (Jan 21, 2013)

This makes me confused, actually. I've seen furries hating furries.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

Nibo said:


> This makes me confused, actually. I've seen furries hating furries.


And rightly so.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 21, 2013)

Stuff like this is why furries cant have nice things.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Nibo said:


> This makes me confused, actually. I've seen furries hating furries.


Eh, sports fans are willing to beat other people who cheer for their team to a pulp just because they disagree on which player is the best. Furries reacting negatively to other furries exposing themselves to ridicule is surprisingly mild, specially with the fandom's tendency for massive, massive snark.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 21, 2013)

furries in reality don't need non furs and others trolling and hating them. they already do just fine trolling and hating others furries


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 21, 2013)

ZerX said:


> furries in reality don't need non furs and others trolling and hating them. they already do just fine trolling and hating others furries



Because most of them are idiots. But thank you for that insightful contribution, Captain Obvious.
You obviously failed to read the few pages in this thread and instead chose to make a redundant reply.


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Because most of them are idiots. But thank you for that insightful contribution, Captain Obvious.
> You obviously failed to read the few pages in this thread and instead chose to make a redundant reply.



case in point:V


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 21, 2013)

So would furries being a protected group involve them being placed in preservations, away from all the evil trolls?


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 21, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> So would furries being a protected group involve them being placed in preservations, away from all the evil trolls?



Yes. we would have our own country, we'll just chop a bit off Russia :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Yes. we would have our own country, we'll just chop a bit off Russia :V



Or africa.

There'd be wildlife and americans/europeans will send us free food and clothes.


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Yes. we would have our own country,



Jesus Christ, imagine furries running a country. the horrors!


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 21, 2013)

badlands said:


> Jesus Christ, imagine furries running a country. the horrors!


Oh god. and to keep our population up we have to breed and make little furry babies o.o

But that would be impossible since we all know that every furry is gay :V


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 21, 2013)

Skipping pages 3 & 4......



Guys, I really hope this gets the sigs. We should sign it!

Reason:

Imagine the look on the Official's face when they learn about yiff & furries when getting this to their desk. Ultimate trolling.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 21, 2013)

badlands said:


> Jesus Christ, imagine furries running a country. the horrors!



Im sure at that point Zimbabwe would be happy they are ahead of someone.


----------



## Retro (Jan 21, 2013)

Those guys who made/signed that petition need to grow a pair of balls and stop getting so offended by people "fursecuting" them.

What's next, bronies becoming a protected group?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 21, 2013)

We could probably buy a chunk of land in Siberia for the furry homeland.  Say, a small patch of Krasnoyarsk Krai, on the Tunguska River.  Sure, it'd be an enclave state, but I hear it's got excellent views of comets.



SIX said:


> I'm surprised everyone's calling this stupid.
> 
> The opportunities for lulz are massive if it gets enough signatures.



I can't remember the last time a government had a sense of humor.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 21, 2013)

Hm. If this isn't a troll, I understand their intent but the methods are flawed. Some people see the furry fandom as a subculture and because that subculture is trolled, hated on, or looked down upon in the media they perhaps draw parallels to civil or gay rights struggles. Maybe this person wanted to try to do something about that. Problem is, this kind of thing will have the opposite effect. The more furries are brought up in the media, the more people who might not have even heard of "furry" will hear about this strange subculture, and the way the media reports things, it'll probably receive quite a bit of negative or sensationalist press. 

The best way for a person to find out about the fandom is to find out that a friend is a furry. If someone you already consider normal turns out to be a fur, you're much more apt to not see the furry fandom as something weird, strange, or threatening. Mass media coverage is rarely an effective way to get out a positive message about a little understood group. 

As for actual protected status...well...have people been attacked, beaten, or killed for being a furry? If so, I could understand a need.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 21, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Hm. If this isn't a troll, I understand their intent but the methods are flawed. Some people see the furry fandom as a subculture and because that subculture is trolled, hated on, or looked down upon in the media they perhaps draw parallels to civil or gay rights struggles. Maybe this person wanted to try to do something about that. Problem is, this kind of thing will have the opposite effect. The more furries are brought up in the media, the more people who might not have even heard of "furry" will hear about this strange subculture, and the way the media reports things, it'll probably receive quite a bit of negative or sensationalist press.
> 
> The best way for a person to find out about the fandom is to find out that a friend is a furry. If someone you already consider normal turns out to be a fur, you're much more apt to not see the furry fandom as something weird, strange, or threatening. Mass media coverage is rarely an effective way to get out a positive message about a little understood group.
> 
> As for actual protected status...well...have people been attacked, beaten, or killed for being a furry? If so, I could understand a need.



Its just a pointless, stupid hobby. In my country lesbians are being raped to correct their orientation and farmers are being, literally, butchered, every week.  Kids are having their privates cut off, while alive, to make potent medicine.  People are being killed for being born a certain way or due to the way they make a living everyday all over the world. Crap like this is an insult to them.

Whoever signs that petition can go piss up a flagpole. Of course, it still remains that it could just be a very bored troll...

Also, as has been said a million times, being a furry makes you nothing. Its not an orientation, its not a lifestyle, its bullshit. Its for fun. When people take it seriously thats when the ridicule, deservedly, starts.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 21, 2013)

Completely agree, of course. If the person isn't just a bored troll, I think they're perceiving furries to be under threat as a subculture, and attempting to do something about that. Obviously, they didnt take into account things like what you mentioned. 

The only real need to protect furries as a group would be if hate crimes started happening against people in the fandom along similar lines to what other targeted groups go through. Then I could see it being a need. But aside from that, the best thing that people can do is remember that people are gonna be people and people are gonna think something they don't understand is weird. And if someone has no emotional investment in your personal feelings, they aren't going to give a flying fuck if they hurt them. If you provide amusement to a troll they're just going to keep trolling you for the lulz. Be yourself and not give one fuck and you might just see the trolling against you, personally, end. 

A personal crusade to save the fandom never really ends well. And people in general tend to respond negatively to something being rubbed in their face. This is why when you publicly out yourself as a furry in a dramatic or "look at me" sort of way, you get trolled. If you paint a target on your back, don't expect people to not take aim.


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Oh god. and to keep our population up we have to breed and make little furry babies o.o




like i said: the horrors!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Oh god. and to keep our population up we have to breed and make little furry babies o.o


Outrageous furry sex in the wilderness sounds kinda hot.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Oh god. and to keep our population up we have to breed and make little furry babies o.o



I could just imagine the Mortality rate.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 21, 2013)

On the bright side, the furry nation would have one of the lowest carbon footprints in the world. Their entire energy base would be rough gay wolf sex power plants, with a couple rough gay fox sex stations for backup. It's about time we harnessed all that yiffing to productive purposes!


----------



## Namba (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm signing this.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 22, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I'm signing this.


Well then prepare to sign away all of your dignity.  Not that furries have much dignity as a collective group, but still. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my god, 101 signatures.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh my god, 101 signatures.



Only 99,899 to go!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2013)

Spread the word in hopes that the Furriness will open the heart and mind of our president!


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh my god, 101 signatures.


This is so fucking retarded.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 22, 2013)

ZerX said:


> haha furries acting retarded again. I hope that someone trolls the guy who started that stupid petition.



More like... it probably *was* a troll who started it.

You don't "troll" someone by getting all angry and butthurt over a petition. You're doing it wrong 

I, for one, am going to sign this and then post it to 4-chan and any other place I can think of.

I want this to get 100,000 signatures. That would be funny as hell XD


----------



## badlands (Jan 22, 2013)

stupid as the whole thing is i must admit it would be funny if it reached 100,000.

then furry could be the 'get out of jail free' card instead of aspergers.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2013)

Ricky said:


> More like... it probably *was* a troll who started it.
> 
> You don't "troll" someone by getting all angry and butthurt over a petition. You're doing it wrong
> 
> ...



Time to spam this on the SA forums too.


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

badlands said:


> stupid as the whole thing is i must admit it would be funny if it reached 100,000.
> 
> then furry could be the 'get out of jail free' card instead of aspergers.


Asperger's is/was their "get out of jail free" card, but now that it's being reclassified, they don't have a lot to fall back on.

I'll ask Anonymous to troll all the furries if that thing even reaches 100,000. It cannot happen. It MUST NOT HAPPEN.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 22, 2013)

So anyone figured out who idea was this to make this signature? I seen this passed around on FA journals.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'll ask Anonymous to troll all the furries if that thing even reaches 100,000. It cannot happen. It MUST NOT HAPPEN.


Are you crazy?! We need to ask Anonymous to badger the government to ENFORCE that protection! Just imagine how awesome it would be to see FBI agents knocking on someone's door and saying "Mr. Jones? You're under arrest for calling Bunnydragon69 a, and I quote: 'furfag'. Come with us, please".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2013)

Anonnimouse is nobody's personal army so I wouldn't get your hopes up.

SoFurry is the best bet.


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> Are you crazy?! We need to ask Anonymous to badger the government to ENFORCE that protection! Just imagine how awesome it would be to see FBI agents knocking on someone's door and saying "Mr. Jones? You're under arrest for calling Bunnydragon69 a, and I quote: 'furfag'. Come with us, please".


No, that's fucking stupid. 

What WOULD be funny is if the police raid a furfag's house because he hoards cub porn, though.



Gibby said:


> Anonnimouse is nobody's personal army so I wouldn't get your hopes up.


I've been away from 4chan and forgot the rules. My bad.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> What WOULD be funny is if the police raid a furfag's house because he hoards cub porn, though.


That happens and suddenly every otaku out there starts frantically deleting their two and a half terabyte loli/shota stash.


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> That happens and suddenly every otaku out there starts frantically deleting their two and a half terabyte loli/shota stash.


Child porn is child porn.


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> Child porn is child porn.


True. But someone being arrested for that is not funny. Satisfying, but not funny. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> I've been away from 4chan and forgot the rules. My bad.



Really though, it's full of newfags itching to actually do something themselves as part of "anonymous", so it could work.

In fact it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Really though, it's full of newfags itching to actually do something themselves as part of "anonymous", so it could work.
> 
> In fact it wouldn't hurt to try.


But will they succeed?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> But will they succeed?



If it surges in a hueg number, successful or not, it'll probably get media coverage.

The deportation of piers morgan petition caused quite a buzz before it even reached the goal.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 22, 2013)

Somebody make a petition to deport all the furfags.


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If it surges in a hueg number, successful or not, it'll probably get media coverage.


Maybe then I can fully explain to my parents what a furry is so they can join me in the lulz.



Aetius said:


> Somebody make a petition to deport all the furfags.


But where can a bunch of mascot suit-clad sexual deviants go?!


----------



## Aetius (Jan 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> But where can a bunch of mascot suit-clad sexual deviants go?!



I don't care, they are Europe's problem now :V


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> I don't care, they are Europe's problem now :V


I'm sure all the Soviet furfags will just _love _Russia. :V


----------



## Aetius (Jan 22, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm sure all the Soviet furfags will just _love _Russia. :V



Also the nazi furs. Shame they would all be arrested :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> I don't care, they are Europe's problem now :V



Move them to China instead. I don't want Europe to be soiled with furfaggotry. A handful of them is enough.
Better yet, Deport them to the Middle East.


----------



## Machine (Jan 22, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Also the nazi furs. Shame they would all be arrested :3


Good.



Ozriel said:


> Move them to China instead. I don't want Europe to be soiled with furfaggotry. A handful of them is enough.
> Better yet, Deport them to the Middle East.


Put it on TV! PUT IT ON TV!!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 23, 2013)

You'd almost think you guys didn't like furries or somethin' :V


----------



## Ames (Jan 23, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Somebody make a petition to deport all the furfags.



Off to the gulags!


----------



## Holtzmann (Jan 23, 2013)

JamesB said:


> Off to the gulags!


Given it's furries we're talking about, they'll soon rename them furlags.

(Also, you're the first person I've seen to have a Wankel engine schematic in your sig. As a mechanics nerd, I say: nice! )


----------



## Burnide (Jan 23, 2013)

> My signature, it is applying to this thread.



No, really. I was mucking around on that site to look for troll petitions to chuckle at, and this gem popped up. 

Sometimes, I hate being part of the Internet ;_;


----------



## Machine (Jan 23, 2013)

Burnide said:


> Sometimes, I hate being part of the Internet ;_;


Sometimes, I hate being a part of this planet. <3


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 23, 2013)

Machine said:


> Sometimes, I hate being a part of this planet. <3


Life consistently manages to simultaneously be a complete trainwreck of terrible humanity and an absolutely captivating and perplexing adventure.


----------



## nonconformist (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my God.
I am literally shaking with laughter as I read this.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 28, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> You'd almost think you guys didn't like furries or somethin' :V



One thing I've learned from being a furry is that no one likes furries less than furries do.  No, I still don't know how that even works.



Aetius said:


> Somebody make a petition to deport all the furfags.



No one took up my suggestion to buy the piece of Siberia that got struck by the Tunguska Comet.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 28, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> One thing I've learned from being a furry is that no one likes furries less than furries do.  No, I still don't know how that even works.


If you also part of the Anime fandom you come to realize why folks hate the folks in the inside: "Its <subgroup within fandom>'s fault things are bad"

Anime its Otakus, furries we denote those that are too much into the fandom as Furfags...I'm waiting for the day that furries decide to just call them Furtakus


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 28, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> If you also part of the Anime fandom you come to realize why folks hate the folks in the inside: "Its <subgroup within fandom>'s fault things are bad"
> 
> Anime its Otakus, furries we denote those that are too much into the fandom as Furfags...I'm waiting for the day that furries decide to just call them Furtakus



Or a kemo, as in kemono?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 28, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> If you also part of the Anime fandom you come to realize why folks hate the folks in the inside: "Its <subgroup within fandom>'s fault things are bad"
> 
> Anime its Otakus, furries we denote those that are too much into the fandom as Furfags...I'm waiting for the day that furries decide to just call them Furtakus



The "no true Scotsman" fallacy?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 29, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> The "no true Scotsman" fallacy?



Not really, few people are claiming that these people are not 'real' anime fans/furries.
Not a clue what this is called, except perhaps "standard internet morons".


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 29, 2013)

It's more like furry hipsters....

"wolves are soooo cliche... look at my tentacle furry penis monster!"


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you certain you didn't misread what wasn't actually "A Protracted Group"...?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Are you certain you didn't misread what wasn't actually "A Protracted Group"...?


It certainly would be xD


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 29, 2013)

Let me bet Allan has his signature on there somewhere..


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 1, 2013)

Can we get our very own lobby spot too?


----------

